# Gratuitous Hatchling Photo



## Kristina (Feb 23, 2011)

The Cherryhead is the oldest, hatched in June... The Greek in July, the Star and Sulcatas are January babies  The little Greek has grown from 8 grams to 45 in that time, and used to be the size of a quarter. She is now bigger than a 50 cent piece, if that gives you an idea. The Cherryhead is over 3".







Disclaimer - all of my babies are captive bred and housed separately by species, and were only put together very briefly.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 23, 2011)

Wait, so you house them together?!
(just kidding ) 

That's so crazy to see the size difference, even now! Your January Sulcata babies already seem so "big" 
Ahh I can't wait to see them in person


----------



## Kristina (Feb 23, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Wait, so you house them together?!
> (just kidding )
> 
> That's so crazy to see the size difference, even now! Your January Sulcata babies already seem so "big"
> Ahh I can't wait to see them in person



LOL, yeah, knowing how old the Sulcatas are compared to the Greek (Zahara) is mind blowing. She was absolutely minuscule when I got her. Danika (the Star) at two weeks old was bigger than Zahara. 

By the time you come I'll have the tort room done too


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope you weren't soaking them together.... and if you weren't, putting them in water together just seems like a bad idea even for a pic. Just my opinion... but nice collection of young tortoises anyhow.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Feb 23, 2011)

I was actually wondering about that..... since they poop/pee whatever out and absorb and drink, since they each have their own anatomy and what not...


----------



## Neal (Feb 23, 2011)

No leopards? Come on, you need to fix that.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 23, 2011)

*You are missing the aldab,  , they look great!*


----------



## coreyc (Feb 24, 2011)

Neal said:


> No leopards? Come on, you need to fix that.



I agree with Neal Kristina let's get a leo in the mix  they all look great


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww baby soup


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 24, 2011)

kyryah said:


> The Cherryhead is the oldest, hatched in June... The Greek in July, the Star and Sulcatas are January babies  The little Greek has grown from 8 grams to 45 in that time, and used to be the size of a quarter. She is now bigger than a 50 cent piece, if that gives you an idea. The Cherryhead is over 3".



A 50 cent piece? What's that? Just kidding, but I'll bet most members have never seen one.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 24, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > The Cherryhead is the oldest, hatched in June... The Greek in July, the Star and Sulcatas are January babies  The little Greek has grown from 8 grams to 45 in that time, and used to be the size of a quarter. She is now bigger than a 50 cent piece, if that gives you an idea. The Cherryhead is over 3".
> ...


 At a local car wash the people would give that to us instead of paying dollars. They would just use those up


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 24, 2011)

The tooth fairy used to give me a 50 cent piece every time I lost a tooth


----------



## Kristina (Feb 24, 2011)

gummybearpoop said:


> Hope you weren't soaking them together.... and if you weren't, putting them in water together just seems like a bad idea even for a pic. Just my opinion... but nice collection of young tortoises anyhow.





Mao Senpai said:


> I was actually wondering about that..... since they poop/pee whatever out and absorb and drink, since they each have their own anatomy and what not...



I did not post this picture to inspire an argument about whether what I did was right or wrong. However, it is my opinion that sticking a few CAPTIVE BRED, disease and parasite free babies in together for a few minutes was not a big deal. 

I could be wrong, but I think saying that they have different anatomies is like saying that a Caucasian and someone who is of African or Asian decent has different anatomy. We are all still PEOPLE, and they are all still TORTOISES.



Neal said:


> No leopards? Come on, you need to fix that.



When can I expect my package in the mail then Neal? LOL



ChiKat said:


> The tooth fairy used to give me a 50 cent piece every time I lost a tooth



Heck, my kids get a fiver!


----------



## Fernando (Feb 24, 2011)

so lucky!!!! I want em all


----------



## Mao Senpai (Feb 24, 2011)

My apologies for not pertaining to the subject and causing a ruckus.
I just thought it would be easier for me to soak all of mine in a big container opposed to soaking them all individually that's all.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 25, 2011)

Your statement did not sound like you were asking a question, but rather agreeing that what I did was a bad thing. I never said anyone caused a ruckus, just that I wasn't going to get in a debate about it on this particular thread 

Honest answer? I would soak your babies separately. I had mine all sitting in tubs on the table while I was cleaning their enclosures, my phone was sitting right there, and I popped them all in the same tub and snapped a picture. Simple as that.

What it boils down to is that there are different opinions about cohabitating species. I don't do it, but I believe the biggest danger in cohabitating healthy captive breds is stress and injury, rather than disease. In WC adults or tortoises that have been exposed to WC individuals, cohabitation of any sort should be strictly avoided. 

Some people do it just fine. In the end, they are your tortoises, and it is your decision what to do. Just follow your gut instinct.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Feb 25, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Your statement did not sound like you were asking a question, but rather agreeing that what I did was a bad thing. I never said anyone caused a ruckus, just that I wasn't going to get in a debate about it on this particular thread
> 
> Honest answer? I would soak your babies separately. I had mine all sitting in tubs on the table while I was cleaning their enclosures, my phone was sitting right there, and I popped them all in the same tub and snapped a picture. Simple as that.
> 
> ...



Hehe sorry, bad wording on my part. Thanks for putting up with me and giving me a good answer! I will continue to soak them individually to avoid any issues. Nice collection you got there...


----------



## Kristina (Feb 25, 2011)

No problem, and thanks


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a 50-cent coin.. a.k.a. a half-dollar.. next to the less than 2" SCL Diamond-back Terrapins -








------ hahaha I just piggy-backed Kristina's thread ----- she'll probly delete this!


BTW... who ever heard of a 'black' cherryhead? It looks kinda smooth...... how'd you do that?

*****************************************************************************

What happened to my avatar?

NERD


----------



## Kristina (Feb 25, 2011)

Kind of hard to change your avatar when I never got the email with your picture, you goof


----------



## coreyc (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Terry those DBT's look so cute how many do you have?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 25, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Kind of hard to change your avatar when I never got the email with your picture, you goof



[ don't tell her anybody.. I sent it last night ]





coreyc said:


> Hey Terry those DBT's look so cute how many do you have?



Those 3 '10 hatchlings coreyc... again let's stay on topic - I was just messing with Kristina and showing a 50-cent piece/coin.

NERD


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 25, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Kind of hard to change your avatar when I never got the email with your picture, you goof



I didn't do anything different tonight than I tried a couple nights ago.... I have a new avatar!

BACK ON TOPIC

goof


----------



## Ana Z. (Feb 27, 2011)

one day...i will be in your shoes!!! thanks for posting that awesome picture!!! i LOVE THEM!


----------

